
Are stock buybacks starving the economy? - ComputerGuru
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/07/are-stock-buybacks-starving-the-economy/566387/?single_page=true
======
bb2018
I'm not sure exactly why buybacks get so much more hate than dividends. If
these stock buybacks didn't happen the profits would have been returned to
investors in the form of dividends. This would not have increased worker wages
either. Any argument against buybacks can also be made of dividends.

~~~
dmarlow
Aren't dividends better because you get to keep your shares? An employee who
needs to increase their earning by selling ownership of a company risks losing
the continued stream that they'd collect via dividends. If I get dividends, I
may not be so inclined to dump my stock for short term gains.

